# Betsy and the Watermelon



## Bunnylady (Aug 13, 2009)

Half of a watermelon had sat, untouched, in our fridge for several days. Rather than just let it go bad, I decided to feed it to the "critters." I tossed it over the fence, thinking that the impact with the ground would break it, thus making it easier for more animals to get a share. No such luck! The watermelon just rolled onto its cut side and lay there, presenting a smooth and seemingly impervious surface to the animals' eager noses.

With her newly acquired, dominant mare bossiness, Syd pinned her ears and claimed it ("_my_ watermelon!") She nibbled at it, licked it, even hoofed it, but could make no headway. Finally Betsy couldn't stand it any longer. I could almost hear her muttering, "Stupid horse! Let a *mule* show you how it's done," as she stepped in. She opened her mouth wide, and pressed her teeth against the watermelon's smooth rind. She leaned into it, much as a person would when biting a big apple. Crrrunch. CRUNCH! Slurp! Smack!

Once Betsy had it started, of course, the watermelon rind was no longer a problem. A chagrined Syd meekly joined her, and soon everybody was peacefully munching on a sweet treat!

Whatever did I do for entertainment before this mule came into my life?!

(sorry, no pics. Cam batteries dead [kids!!




])


----------



## Slinkky (Aug 13, 2009)

you are a teriffic story teller. I could just picture the whole thing! How funny that must have been.


----------



## maplegum (Aug 13, 2009)

Giggle giggle, that would have made a fantastic photo too!


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 15, 2009)

I would never of thought of watermelon, what a "cool" idea!


----------



## SaddleTrail (Aug 15, 2009)

Those lucky critters!!

We get watermelon around here and we are lucky to have any rind left heheh Ive been saving all my scraps for the chickens which they love!! The goat eats what ever I put in front of him hheheh

Jasper likes peppermint candies as much as ShotGun does!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 18, 2009)

I always enjoy Betsy stories



She is such a character!


----------

